# Angel



## NoryTXS (Jun 26, 2005)

This is my cat Angel. She was born with no eyes... no this is not a joke, this is real... so please don't yell at me and say its fake.










I love her very much despite her handicap.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow, that's amazing...how does she get along? She is a cutie! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's really interesting. Can you tell us something about how she gets along without vision? For example, does she climb? How about playing with toys? Any unusual things she does to cope? Sorry, really curious!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have seen collies with microthalmic eyes. The eye is so tiny it's useless, but the pup I saw had one normal eye. It's sad, but these things do happen. I'm glad she had you to care for her. 

Yes, please do answer Tim's questions.


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

awww...i would love to see more pictures of her too!!! shes really gorgeous!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

She is very cute. I am also curious how she manages with her handicap.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

She's very cute


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

She was born without eyes?
Yeah right, get outta town!
You serious?


----------



## milania (Jun 25, 2005)

*Gorgeous.. In every way*

 AWWW! What a beautiful baby! And the handicap does nothing but make her more special! Thats a wonderful picture... And despite what she may be missing in physical appearance, I am positive she is a loyal cat. I'm sure she is the kind to stay with you all the time. Does her handicap challenge her at all? Or is she adjusted well? Thats great, and you are a great person, to take the time and patience to love a cat such as this. Wonderul thing you are doing


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

cat_fetish said:


> She was born without eyes?
> Yeah right, get outta town!
> You serious?


Be nice, ok? :?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aww poor kitty. Don't worry me, Tim, Jeanie, DesnBaby, Milania, Scribbles, Lori, 4cats&counting, and Heather102180 believe you. I really like Angel's color. Pretty cat! You did such a great thing adopting Angel!


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

simply beatiful. love her color. and thats awesome that you adopted her.


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Aww what a *beautiful* baby!! :heart


----------



## neko_Lion (Jun 27, 2005)

that is curious
i've never seen anything like that, but im sure that cat is not that much of a handicap, after all cat senses are quite sharp, and with her eyes missing her other senses must be sharper, and as long as nory acts as her eyes and keeps her in home she's no cat to be worried about, just remember nory, ¨keep an EYE on her at all times¨ that is a beautifull cat and she must be very grateful with you for taking care of her.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Im curious as to how she gets along as well =) I remember watching a show about a particular cat with no eyes, it used feel and whiskers to help her get around. They showed the cat walking down a hallway, no bumps into anything, quite amazing!

She's got a cute little pink nose. How did Angel appear in your life?


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She is beautiful  . I would love to see more pics. I love the little white spot on her nose, so cute.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I've seen blind cats before but never one with no eyes. She's a beautiful cat though


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

awww! What a gorgeous baby. I'm sure that having no eyes is not that much of a handicap, it would be like a cat being blind, right?  I love her colouring! What breed is she? She looks maine coonish!


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

wow, that's interesting! I think she is beautiful, too! I once cared for a cat who had to have an eye amputated, but have never come across one born without eyes. It's really fascinating. 

The markings on her face are so cute! I love that nose. 

And what a lucky kitty to have someone special to care for her!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She probably does just fine, seeing as how she never knew what it was like to have vision. I'm sure she acts completely normal. Very cute kitty.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

what a lovely baby


----------

